# Flys for Nosara



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Hello All,
Heading down to Nosara Costa Rica for a few days in May and I would like to see if any of you have been there and what types of flys I need to tie up? Sizes, colors, etc.. Have a trip or two offshore and I’ll be walking the beach daily. Any insight will be greatly appreciated. Thank you everyone.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

No idea on flies. I would imagine big clousers and decveiver style patterns. You might check out Playa Pelada, Ostional, Samara or San Juanillio. If walking, the main beach in Guinos isn't really ideal for fly. Otherwise it's an amazing place and one of my favorite places to go.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

let me know how this trip goes. I am looking to go there in November to fish and surf.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Will do Mightyrime.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Heading down tomorrow for a week, bringing an 8 and a 9wt, and some basic tying stuff. No real plan just going to poke around. Let you know how it goes!


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Good luck and let me know how it goes!!


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Will do - looks like they catch some absolute monsters in the mouth of the Nosara River - but probably bait and artificial. Doesn’t seem like many or any try to fly fish there. Maybe at the bottom of the fall around the bars or poppers early.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Dpreston said:


> Will do - looks like they catch some absolute monsters in the mouth of the Nosara River - but probably bait and artificial. Doesn’t seem like many or any try to fly fish there. Maybe at the bottom of the fall around the bars or poppers early.


My brother will be with me with conventional so we’ll have both concepts covered. I’m going to stick to the fly rod. As long as some is catching something, I’ll be stoked!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm living in Costa Rica now. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Went down to the mouth of the Nosara River early this AM. Beautiful spot but not much happening at least fly fishing opportunities. A ton of bait in the mouth, locals caught a few big jacks wading out in the surf - looked like they were throwing plugs. Got some advice to check out the south Nosara river mouth...maybe tomorrow. Life is good...Pura Vida.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Life is good!! Thank you for the report!!


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Josh Stewart said:


> I'm living in Costa Rica now. Let me know if I can help.


Whatayagot? May be looking for a local with a smaller boat or panga for a few nearshore adventures. Have any leads?


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I went to Guanacasta last year and brought my fly rod. Completely different situation, but I will share my experience.
I walked the beach each day but there was no real opportunity to fish the surf w flyrod- the tidal swing was too great (I was told 17 feet) and the rocks were everywhere. Plus, within an hour of sunrise, the onshore wind would blow 15 sustained all day right into your face. I waded out the first morning (it LOOKED safe) and was washed off the rocks into what could have been my wife's collection of my life insurance.
I found a creek that poured into the ocean near the resort we were in and fished the mangroves for the snook I was told about by another guest. Didn't catch any, but did catch some small snapper- similar to mangroves. They would short strike poppers but was able to cash in on deceivers (white with green/ olive back). I got a ton of strikes on the popper, but they were only small snapper.

The locals were wearing out massive jacks on hand lines throwing 3-4 ounce metal spoons on a spool of line. It was neat to watch. I bet they threw the spoons 100 yards and then would wind them back on so fast the spoons would skip across the surface. 

On guy said the locals also caught roosters, but never saw any. If I would have had my big spinner, I would have had a blast fishing there.

Pura Vida. I would like to move there some day!


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Thank you for sharing that story and there was great insight in mentioning the flys you were using for the snapper. Those can save a day. I’m looking forward to the trip.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Jared D said:


> I went to Guanacasta last year...
> 
> .... within an hour of sunrise, the onshore wind would blow 15 sustained all day right into your face.


Hey Jared, 
Curious what time of year you were there.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

We went to Guanacaste in early March 2018... which is their dry season.... where we stayed looked straight outta Africa's Kruger national park.


Here are files I was throwing. I had one that was like the one at 3 o'clock but barred with a brown sharpie that got the most bites but probably cuz I tossed it the most.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Sardine patterns seem to be the standard. Makes sense. I’m tying up a mess load in different sizes, colors and weights. I do have another question pertaining to footwear. I want to keep what I take down to a minimum so what would be the best all around shoe for exploring the beaches? Booties? Mandles? Wading boots with neoprene socks? First time I went to Mex for a few weeks on a surf trip I brought tennis shoes, hiking boots and a bunch of crap I never used and had to lug that shit around everywhere.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I used neoprene wading boots (mine are dive boots). 
I did ALOT of walking. I bet I walked 4-5 miles per day on the hunt for fish, so comforts king.
I was told on day one that white and yellow were the colors of choice in that area. I would have loved to nab a rooster, but flyfishing the surf was treacherous on the stretch of beach I worked.

Good luck. I hope you do well.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

RE: footwear I'd look into something like the soft science fins
This is my goto for wading around the FL keys around limestone and just mud/sand flats. Super light and comfy for hours on end.

https://www.softscience.com/fin-boot.html


----------

